# Equalactin & Digestive Advantage IBS



## schier (Nov 11, 2004)

I have tried both Equalactin & Digestive Advantage IBS with no success (I've been using DA-IBS for over a month along with yogurt). My doctor prescribed doxepin and I've been using it for over a month and it isn't helping either. I'm also using Metamucil wafers and Citrucel and fiber tabs everyday. I've also tried diet (eliminating trigger foods) but that hasn't helped either.I'm open to suggestions.Help!Schier


----------

